

Ask HN: Please Review my Web App - freshrap6
http://nobadgift.com/
This is a project that some friends of mine are working on and I'd like to help them get some feedback outside of their immediate circle.
======
csomar
The first thing I can point is the design. Seriously, it's as cheap as $15.
Get a nice design. You even get the PSD files with it to customize the tiny
detail.

~~~
Macshot
Csomar version 2.0 will have a completely new design

------
manish_chhabra
I tried to register using "Connect with Facebook" but got this error message
"An error occurred with sometimesyouforget. Please try again later."

Normal Registration - Did not receive account activation email. Can't Login.

Also there is no purpose of username in the registration when login is through
email.

~~~
Macshot
Those first two issues have been fixed and the username is for your profile so
that you can share your URL with others. The through that profile people can
contribute money towards the items on your wishlist

~~~
manish_chhabra
Is there any way to resend activation email. I cant register again with my
email nor can i activate the account.

~~~
Macshot
Manish_chhabra I have activated your account for you. You should be good to go
now

------
trbecker
Sounds interesting. I was thinking about something similar for my current
location and biggest social network. Execution matters more, of course. Once
you fix the design (seriously) some tips. \- Offer the converse: gift
suggestions for your friends, on a mail. \- Offer birthday reminders. \- Try
to understand the level of connection between a two peoples, so you can
experiment with gift pricing. \- On the other side, offer retailers a deal for
a cut of their profit.

Good luck. Execute fast. This is now public :)

~~~
Macshot
trbecker Thanks for the advice and luck. We are working hard to improve this
idea as fast as we can

------
bdclimber14
This is a Rails app, correct? I think using a nice template would make this a
magnitude more attractive. My suggestion is to be more clear with the value.
Put "Share your gift list" in big, bold font at top, or something like that. I
shouldn't have to read a paragraph, or click through some steps to figure out
what the website is. I should _want_ to do that after salivating from your
main point.

~~~
Macshot
bdclimber14 that is a great suggestion.

------
jamesjyu
First reaction: waaayyy too much info required to sign up. Even better: let
users play around with the app, even if they haven't signed up yet.

~~~
Macshot
Good point. Our team will look into implementing this

------
BasilAwad
I would focus on trying to figure out a way to translate all of those "Happy
B-Day" posts on facebook into people giving $1 towards a gift and making that
process as seamless as possible. Then I'd call it something like
GiftMePlease.com. That's exciting, translating all of those comments into $$$.

~~~
Macshot
BasilAwad we are working on better FB and Twitter integration but focusing on
those happy b-day post is a great suggestion

